# i have a injecting problem with trenbolone acetate??



## GL-cool (Jul 21, 2007)

hei,,, when i m geting trenbolone acetate from bottle to the syring and injecting it in the muscle and when i m pulling it back for aspirate and normally its comming air in to the syring and when i want to inject it to the muscle its sitting tight that i can not push it in again...
can any one help me with it?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 21, 2007)

You need to relax the muscle. Also, make sure you don't have bad syringes. You eon't need to aspirate much. Less than 1/4".


----------



## GL-cool (Jul 21, 2007)

i know man...idid inject more than 100 inject but this time with trenbolone acetate...i dont undrestand...i spirate 1.4 and relax muscle and usuall syring ...befor incejt also when i pulling trenbolone from buttle to the syring and i want to pull the air out its tight to ..i have to press hard to get air out...its like honning heheh..


----------



## The big guy (Jul 23, 2007)

What Gauge pin are u using?


----------



## jcharleston (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea what gauge pin?

Maybe you have too small pin?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 6, 2007)

Has it been filtered? lol


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2007)

21 gauge is a good gauge to use in the delt using trenbolone acetate. Some syringes are harder to use than others.

I bought mine here, and have had no problems. 
Syringe


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 6, 2007)

Slightly dated thread, but 21 gauge is wide for a delt shot, in my opinion. 23 gauge works just fine for me.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 7, 2007)

Like the others said, try a bigger gauge needle, i.e. 23 instead of 25.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Slightly dated thread, but 21 gauge is wide for a delt shot, in my opinion. 23 gauge works just fine for me.



Lawl, I didn't check the date of the original poster, but maybe other people can get something out of it. Why do you think 21 gauge is too big for a delt shot?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Why do you think 21 gauge is too big for a delt shot?



 

21 gauge does more damage to the tissue than 23 gauge, and 23 gauge should work just fine. Greater gauge = thinner needle.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> 21 gauge does more damage to the tissue than 23 gauge, and 23 gauge should work just fine. Greater gauge = thinner needle.



I don't have after pain, so I assumed I wasn't doing much damage with a 21 gauge. What sort of damage are you talking about.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 10, 2007)

Scar tissue


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL, what do you mean what kind of damage? You are puncturing yourself. Pain isn't a good indicator. It's not a huge deal. It's just that ideally you want to get the oil in the muscle without poking a bigger whole than necessary.


----------

